# Burke Mvi Milling Machine Project By Mike Amick



## HMF (Nov 27, 2015)

This is reprinted with Mike's permission from
http://www.mikeamick.com/millrite_project/







These are being uploaded in PDF format so that you may print them out and use them.

Enjoy! And thanks to Mike for allowing us to use his fine work!


----------

